# New tt owner with a couple questions



## l0ad3d9 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi all I have brought a tt 225 in black
it needs a service and I want to get it done at Audi
where is the best place around surrey with good prices it's boles in at camberley at the moment
also lookin to modify it 
so what exhaust 
induction system
intercooler 
polished parts for the bay
also Im going to need to get to all new discs and pads all round do you have any recommendations as to where to get some
thanks rich


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk  
Best place to get it serviced is a good VAG indi most Audi dealers are crap


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## gbjules (Nov 30, 2009)

welcome. My local Audi dealer in Chelmsford told me I needed a new diff, £2800 and close to £1000 for a new headlight, plus they charge £132 an hour for diagnostics just to tell you they're gonna rip you off! Indi changed the haldex controller, light
and did a full service plus thermostat, relay and rear diffuser upgrade For £1350 as the diff was fine, main dealer told me I couldn't just replace the haldex. A main dealer history means little to other dealers so use a VAG specialist instead and spend savings on your mods!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## l0ad3d9 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here would the beat place around surrey well camberley be


----------

